# Anaemic and TTC



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,
After a very exhausting couple of weeks I have been diagnosed as being anaemic. Does anyone know if this plays a role in inhibiting conception.  

Many thanks

Snowbelle


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

can't say I know for sure, but I know I was anaemic before I even got pg.  I'd strongly recommend getting some 'spa tone' from Boots / supermarkets etc.  You mix it in with fresh orange and you can hardly taste it.  You get the extra iron you need without all the nasty side effects of taking iron pills...  (or what I done to begin with was take 1 iron tablet a day and 1 spa tone? and then went onto just 1 spa tone daily once my iron levels were more normal )x


----------

